# nfs carbon on hamachi?



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2007)

will nfs carbon run  on hamachi on a 256kbps connection??


----------



## Chirag (Jul 12, 2007)

Carbon doesn't have LAN options.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2007)

so i cant play carbon on lan with my friends??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

so then how will carbon be played 1on1 in the WCG?

what about Counter strike CZ? will it work on a 256kbps connection if i play it with a friend using hamachi?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

you dont need Hamachi for CS.

but if you WANT to play thru hamachi, ask Arsenal_Gunners.

i dunno about 1 on 1 with Carbon, i guess most probably on a private WCG online server?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

i wanna play CS:CZ with a friend who live quite far away. i obviously can't set up a lan connection, so i was wondering if i could play using hamachi on a 256kbps connection


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2007)

Ask this here.I got some doubts on CS lan too. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841&page=27


----------

